

Top LulzSec hackers arrested, group leader reportedly working for FBI - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/03/06/top-lulzsec-hackers-arrested-group-leader-reportedly-working-for-fbi/

======
cskau
I'd say there is quite a difference between working _for_ the FBI and as the
title says working _with_ the FBI.

According to the article the case here seems to the latter and not as the
title here make it seem the former.

~~~
kirinan
In the article title it says for the FBI, but in the article itself it says
with the FBI. In this case, I think its just semantics because it was a sting
operation so while he was working with them, he was also working for them as
well.

To add a point to the article, I think they went too far in their operations
saying to "open up on any government operation". Civil Disobedience, and
taking down websites is one thing, leaking sensitive information is an
entirely different story. This is also Fox news, so I don't know how bias or
if this story is even the truth, so I'm taking it with a grain of salt.

~~~
tvon
Colloquially speaking, "for" means the FBI is making matching contributions to
his 401k, "with" means he is cooperating.

Technically speaking, either word works, but you need more than the OED to
properly communicate meaning.

~~~
KC8ZKF
You also have to read an article to understand its contents. Headlines have
never been, and should not be, anything more than a headline.

And, I disagree with your analysis of "for." I am an english speaker living in
the northeastern United States, and hear "for" differently than you describe.

~~~
superprime
I am also an English speaker living (and raised) in the northeastern United
States, and I agreed with his differentiation.

~~~
marshray
I agree with the differentiation, although there's another rule not yet
mentioned:

News article headlines are allowed greater latitude to break other grammatical
rules.

~~~
superprime
Maybe so if they do it to shorten the headline, but not if it perverts the
meaning. I'd say it's okay as long as they get the point across, but I think
this is a mistake--it changes the meaning of the title and still doesn't offer
much benefit (one character) in terms of brevity.

------
pavelkaroukin
Friend of friend of friend told that somebody he knows was arrested in Europe
and extradited to USA with fraud charges. Initial sentence prosecutor was
asking was something like 30-40 years. Recently I find out that this guy's
sentence was reduced to 8 months for cooperation with FBI (and on top of it he
have to reimburse some pretty significant amount of money to US government or
something like that)...

So... Not that bad if you start cooperate with FBI. I would expect most of
LulzSec gang to be disclosed pretty soon (except ones, who had enough wise to
not disclose their private info to this guy from article)

------
driverdan
Flagged for being blogspam of original article. See
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3670930>

------
SNK
So the FBI has been waging war against the US government; interesting.

~~~
sliverstorm
If you read the article, the leader was not a proper member of the FBI. He
merely collaborated with them.

~~~
marshray
If these reports are to be believed, Sabu was working on an FBI-provided
laptop with direct 24-hour FBI surveillance of everything he was doing when he
hacked Stratfor and dumped their emails to Wikileaks. Other parts of Anonymous
disowned Sabu afterwards (see pastebin) for attacking Stratfor, which they
considered a news organization and off limits.

The Stratfor leak involved almost 1M email addresses and ~100K credit card
numbers. A lot of them are said to be bigshots in DC military/security
circles.

No, I can't explain it either.

~~~
InclinedPlane
I believe the word you are looking for is "incompetence".

Our law enforcement organizations spend years and millions of dollars to
infiltrate, track down, and bring to justice criminals. Who do they target?
Organized crime? Hostile foreign nations? Fraudsters? Nope, they go after
lulzsec and IP "pirates". I don't have a ton of sympathy for either lulzsec or
kim dotcom but I can't help but feel that the FBI et al are screwing the pooch
here and arresting the moral equivalent of pot dealers while the true
terrorists and mobsters go free.

~~~
marshray
No, the FBI is not incompetent.

Anonymous/Lulz was/is the biggest hacking group ever. They were hacking
businesses, law enforcement, media, websites of the US Congress and the CIA
(just to name a few).

I really doubt that one could describe a plausible ranking system of law
enforcement priorities that wouldn't direct real resources at Anon/Lulz in
2011.

------
zackzackzack
Has this been confirmed? Can it be confirmed? This is Fox News, which is not a
reliable source of information to me, especially not about anything related to
technology. What is the chance that they just wanted a good press release on a
slow news day and the FBI decided to play along?

~~~
CWuestefeld
You're welcome to take your news from whatever source you like. But on what
basis do you decide that Fox News is less reliable than other MSM, e.g., ABC
or NY Times?

As far as I can see, they've _all_ got their biases. If you've convinced
yourself that one is propaganda while the others are shooting straight (you
didn't say that explicitly, but it seems to be implied), then I'm afraid that
you're swallowing some serious propaganda as a result.

(I don't mean to defend Fox, but to indict _all_ the MSM)

~~~
acheron
Pretty much. Anyone who singles out Fox as any worse than any other media
outlet is just showing their own ignorance.

~~~
cbs
And, anyone who blanketly equates the biases of news organizations is falling
for a false equivalency.

~~~
sbmassey
All mass media outlets should be considered suspicious, even if you happen to
mostly agree with their bias. That's not so much 'false equivalency', as an
understanding that broadcasters with a large audience are inevitably going to
be used by people with cash and an agenda to get their message across.

------
Sniffnoy
So this confirms that the earlier Topiary arrest was mistaken, then?

~~~
gavinlynch
Incorrect. Topiary was certainly arrested, this article does nothing to
contradict that. You may have skimmed that last sentence and been confused. It
does not state that Topiary was arrested, merely that the 5 taken in today
were arrested for their involvement with the likes of Topiary.

------
drhowarddrfine
I heard the best term for these Anonymous crackers by someone interviewed on
NPR today. "Lynch mobs". Very apt. He was describing them as people who go out
to lynch those they don't agree with.

